# Wie fange ich Ostseeschnäpel



## André F. (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo 

Ich bin gerade in Estland und möchte auf Ostseeschnäpel angeln. Weiss jemand wie und mit welcher Methode man da erfolgreich ist. Jedenfalls soll es den Ostseeschnäpel hier in grosser Menge geben und ich würde es mal gerne versuchen welche zu fangen.

Gruss André


----------



## Brabuspower (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie fange ich Ostseeschnäpel*

Also zuerst einmal hab ich noch nie auf [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]*Ostseeschnäpel /Wandermaräne *geangelt. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das ein Heringspaternoster dort eine ganz gute Wahl wäre. Denn die Maräne ernährt sich soweit ich weiß hauptsächlich von Plankton und Kleingetier. Falls du sowas da hast probiers mal aus. Und die Haken möglichst klein wählen.
Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben, auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin.

MfG Brabuspower
[/FONT]


----------



## André F. (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie fange ich Ostseeschnäpel*

Danke schon mal für die Antwort. Ich hatte auch schon an Heringspaternoster gedacht, bin mir aber da nicht so sicher, da der Ostseeschnäpel ja bis zu 70cm (Mindestmass ist hier 35cm) werden kann. Ich werde es nächsten Samstag probieren und dann berichten. Vielleicht meldet sich ja bis dahin noch jemand der schon mal solche Fische gefangen hat.

Gruss André


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie fange ich Ostseeschnäpel*

Hallo,

wenn die Fische mit der Wurfrute erreicht werden können, probiere es mit kleinen Rotwürmer bzw. -Stücken auf kleinem Hacken und Grundmontage (kleines Laufblei auf Hauptschnur).
Nimm einiges an Vorfächern mit, da die Renken/Fellchen tief schlucken. Sie beißen manchmal sehr vorsichtig, trotzdem sollte der Bügel aufbleiben.
Geräuchert sind sie eine Delikatesse.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## rippi (11. Mai 2019)

Und wie viele Schnäpel sind es am Ende geworden?


----------



## sprogoe (11. Mai 2019)

Wirst´e  nie erfahren, der TE hält seit 12 Jahren den "Schnäpel".


----------

